# How long does it take 15,000 pregnyl to get out of system?



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi ladies

I'm in the 2ww.....arrrrgggh (and only just started on it!!)

I've always done home testing on test day, but my current clinic does a blood test on test day....Really want to have some inkling before the phone call comes but don't want home test to mislead us either....

In the past I've been on 10,000 pregnyl or less so know it would be out of my system.  Have read that pregnyl disappears from body at rate of 1000 a day - therefore after 15 days for 15,000 trigger should be clear (test day is 16 1/2 days after trigger)...but then read that sometimes it takes longer depending on the individual......

Should I do a home test before the blood test or should I just wait for blood test result (will be testing at 12dp3pt)  ?  Any ideas

Thanks!
Wobs


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Hiya

I am pretty sure its all gone after 7 days, (although not sure on dosage)  I tested on day 8p3dt and got a positive every day through to OTD. I would be inclined to test on 11dp 3dt if I were you. 

Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too mad, sending lots of sticky vibes to those embies xxxx


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Pikka
yes am being driven slowly mad but nearly half way there (well not really but I can kind of pretend!!!)
Sorry to see your profile.   for your FET


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Wobs, when is your OTD? Im also in my 1st 2ww and my test date is 26th      I have to do a home clearblue test im told then i call the clinic either way    
Its amazing how different all clinics do the test isnt it? Think i would prefer to test at home if im honest... 
Is this your 1st go and are u IVF or ICSI?

Bev x x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Bev
OTD is next week - head in sand about the date!!!! I wish it were our first go.  It's our 7th go   (ICSI every time) - so really probably our last...  
I've always done a home test but with the ARGC and they do blood tests only - 12 dpt - so that is earlier than I have tested elsewhere too - always 14 dpt....Ho hum....
One more day down!! Terrible really

Good luck to you too     

Wobs


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi,i had et today,2x8 cells test date 2nd feb!!!


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey so lucky well done you, excellent news        Roll on 2nd Feb hey x x


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Solucky - good news.  2x8 cells sounds great.     

Wobs


----------

